# Compilateurs FORTRANT open source ?



## BBen (22 Janvier 2002)

Hi folks,

Les codes sur lesquels je travaille sont tous en FORTRAN (Fortran 90 en général, 77 pour les vieux programmes), et ca m'oblige pour l'instant à bosser sur des stations UNIX plutot que sous mon MAC. J'aimerai savoir s'il existe des compilateurs FORTRAN en open source qui sont proposés pour Darwin ? 

Ca me permettrait de faire toutes mes activités, de A à Z, sur mon MAC ! 

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

oui, par ici:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_apps_utilities/gnudarwinfortran.html


----------

